# NfS Most Wanted: Am PC zu Zweit spielen (mit zwei Gampepads)?



## boss3D (13. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Ich war vor Kurzem bei einem Kumpel und dort haben wir (wie jedesmal) NfS: Most Wanted auf seiner XBox360 gespielt. Das hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, dass ich das Game mit ihm event. auch am PC zu Zweit spielen könnte.

Zwei XBox360 Controller für den PC habe ich ja (das Game selbstverständlich auch).

*Aber jetzt zum Problem:*
Ich beschreibe einfach, was ich gemacht habe.

- Den zweiten Controller am PC angeschlossen (einer war schon angeschlossen).
- Vista hat automatisch die neuesten Treiber heruntergeladen und installiert.
- Danach wurden beide vom Gerätemanager erkannt und funktioniert bei dem Test dort einwandfrei.
- Most Wanted gestartet.
- Dann (wie auf der XBox beim Kumpel) Quickrace ausgewählt und Strecke ausgewählt.
- Darauf erschien allerdings ein Menü, in dem ich die Gegeneranzahl auswählen konnte, obwohl es ja nur einen Gegner (Ich + Kumpel = 2) geben dürfte. Deshalb habe ich einfach "1" ausgewählt und das Rennen gestartet, allerdings war dort nur ein KI-Gegner. Und der Bildschrim war auch nicht so geteilt, wie auf der XBox.

*Was muss ich machen *_(beim Controller und im Game)_*, damit ich mit jemandem zu Zweit auf dem PC Most Wanted spielen kann* _(auf einem Bildschirm)_*?*

Danke für baldige Antworten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Mai 2008)

Bist du dir sicher das das (PC-)Spiel überhaupt einen Splitscreenmodus besitzt?

Meist geht doch bloß LAN und I-net Multiplayer.


----------



## boss3D (13. Mai 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher das das (PC-)Spiel überhaupt einen Splitscreenmodus besitzt?



Nein, bin ich mir nicht! Deswegen frage ich ja, ob das überhaupt geht, dass man am PC zu zweit spielt.

Mich würde es ja nicht stören, wenn beide Autos nebeneinander am Bildschirm erscheinen, anstatt, dass dieser gesplittet wird. Geht es wenigstens so, dass ich gegen meinen Kumpel fahre?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Mai 2008)

Geht afaik nicht, kein Splitscreen am PC. Ist am PC nie richtig in Mode gekommen, so zu spielen, das ging immer über LAN.


----------



## boss3D (13. Mai 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Geht afaik nicht, kein Splitscreen am PC. Ist am PC nie richtig in Mode gekommen, so zu spielen, das ging immer über LAN.



Und ist es auch nicht möglich, dass wir eben ohne Splittscreen gegeneinander fahren?
Dann wären die beiden Autos eben nebeneinander in ein und dem selben Bild, anstatt übereinander in getrennten Bildern.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Mai 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Mich würde es ja nicht stören, wenn beide Autos nebeneinander am Bildschirm erscheinen, anstatt, dass dieser gesplittet wird.


Wie soll das gehen?  Bei sagen wir, einer halben Runde Vorsprung?


Habe früher immer Hot Pursuite mit meinem Bruder gezockt. Da gab es noch Spilttscreen. Schade das es sowas nur noch sehr selten gibt.


----------



## push@max (13. Mai 2008)

Beim Vorgänger Underground 2 gab es auch geteilten Bildschirm, wir haben damals auch mit Gamepads gezockt.


----------



## boss3D (13. Mai 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen?  Bei sagen wir, einer halben Runde Vorsprung?



Stimmt! An das habe ich nicht gedacht!

*Würde allerdings Splittscreen funktioniern, wenn ich eine Xbox360 an meinen *_(zukünftigen)_ *Monitor anhänge?* _(siehe auch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/16591-suche-22-zoll-monitor-f-r-pc-und-xbox360.html)

_MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Mai 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> *Würde allerdings Splittscreen funktioniern, wenn ich eine Xbox360 an meinen *_(zukünftigen)_ *Monitor anhänge?* _(siehe auch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/16591-suche-22-zoll-monitor-f-r-pc-und-xbox360.html)
> _


_
Ja natürlich. splitscreen ist eine Funktionalität des Spiels. Wenn ein Spiel diesen Modus anbietet, dann ist es doch egal, womit du das bild ausgibst, Fernseher, Beamer, Monitor...
Nur PC-Versionen bieten halt diese Art Multiplayer-Mode nicht, da gibts bis auf ganz wenige ausnahmen nur LAN und Internet für Multiplayer.
Aber z.B. bei Guitar-Hero 3 für PC können meines wissens nach 2 Leute gleichzeitig spielen._


----------

